# Heres a rare beauty frank



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

what do you think frank.




























he is about a 7" fish


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like a manueli


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

traumatic said:


> looks like a manueli
> [snapback]874713[/snapback]​


frans also said so aswell...

but with the orangeish/red anal fin. and the pristobrycon like tail, it gets me thinking.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I have seen that fish before in one of my books. I am wondering what it is called now hmm. Guess I will have to check at home.
Looks beautiful


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> marco Posted Today, 08:57 AM
> QUOTE(traumatic @ Feb 2 2005, 07:53 AM)
> looks like a manueli
> 
> ...


The "V" on the tail is common to some Pristobrycon and Serrasalmus species. Same goes with the coloration. Not sure what its got you thinking about.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The "V" on the tail is common to some Pristobrycon and Serrasalmus species. Same goes with the coloration. Not sure what its got you thinking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












so what do you think it is frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Go back up and read young'un.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

manuelli then....


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

it resembles Pristobrycon eigenmanni to me.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

i have a smaller fish 5" that looks alot like that. the only difference on yours is the black spot.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

4cmob said:


> i have a smaller fish 5" that looks alot like that. the only difference on yours is the black spot.
> [snapback]875518[/snapback]​


I believe yours is a Serrasalmus serrulatus


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

fishofury said:


> I believe yours is a Serrasalmus serrulatus
> [snapback]875523[/snapback]​


Frank?


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

your manny looks great


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry, been busy with other matters.

Yes, the last photo does appear to be S. serrulatus. Totally different form than S. manueli.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

fishofury said:


> it resembles Pristobrycon eigenmanni to me.
> [snapback]874988[/snapback]​


Yup, me too.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

fishofury said:


> it resembles Pristobrycon eigenmanni to me.
> [snapback]874988[/snapback]​


I agree... Had one that looked just like it.


----------

